
Gsudo – the most complete sudo for windows up to date - gerardogr
https://github.com/gerardog/gsudo
======
gerardogr
It supports to elevate the current shell or execute elevated commands in the
current console window or in a '\--new' window. Supports redirecting >
StdIn/Out/Err. Keeps the current working directory. Can run as local
'\--system' account. And copy environment variables to the elevated session.
Supports elevating PowerShell/PSCore commands. Releases are signed with code
certificate. Only one UAC pop-up per session is shown.

~~~
majkinetor
Tried it. Looks legit. Great work.

For reference:
[https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell/issues/3232](https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell/issues/3232)

